
Finally an Easy REST API for iMessage (Beta) - drbh
https://github.com/drbh/power-message
======
ronsor
>Letting closed source binary access your messages

 _Definitely a good idea._

But in all honesty, I wouldn't run something like this without seeing the
source.

